# My Friend's VR Project



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, members of TalkClassical,

So, as part of my friend's university project, she has to invent a story to be experienced in virtual reality, using VR glasses. She asked me to write the music to her story, and I thought, why not? I get to spend a few weeks thinking I'm Mozart, working on one of my 'many' commissions. :lol:

I'll share my progress with all of you here, to hopefully get feedback as I go along.

You can listen to the main theme here.

And the sheet music should be attached here:
View attachment Lana's Project - Main Theme.pdf


And, if anyone is interested in the story, it's of a woman, playing the piano, remembering how her grandpa taught her to play when she was a kid. She regrets not spending time with him when she became a teenager, because she was too 'cool' for him, and now... it's too late. He has passed away, and the piece she plays was written by him, for her.

Until next time!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds charming. The melody sounds like a pop tune.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> The melody sounds like a pop tune.


How... Dare you! 

Hah! Hopefully it will sound nothing of the sort when I get into developing it. :lol:
Thanks for passing by.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I didn't mean it that way. Just that some tunes could work for pop while others can't.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi (Feb 4, 2014)

An update:

So, I simply slowed down the pace of the main theme, and played around with the rhythm a little bit.
The effect I was aiming to achieve was to make it sound... sad? Nostalgic? With a pinch of regret?

It can be listened to here.

Development, along with second theme, are on the way.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'll take a listen shortly!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think it is really good, but based on the story, I think you may want to try it in a minor key.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

Could you give a few more details on the project, specifically on how you plan to use the music? For use as an overarching theme, I don't see any motive strong or clear enough. It does certainly sound like kid's music in G, like something her grandpa might have written for her, assuming he wrote it when she was a kid. The second version sounds better to me, but even that is rushed, and it still has very little melodic structure (dominated by the left hand Alberti bass like construct) to be usable as a theme.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sekhar said:


> Could you give a few more details on the project, specifically on how you plan to use the music? For use as an overarching theme, I don't see any motive strong or clear enough.* It does certainly sound like kid's music in G, like something her grandpa might have written for her, assuming he wrote it when she was a kid.* The second version sounds better to me, but even that is rushed, and it still has very little melodic structure (dominated by the left hand Alberti bass like construct) to be usable as a theme.


I personally don't think it has to sound like "Kid's music", I think the sentimentality is more important and feelings of nostalgia.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I personally don't think it has to sound like "Kid's music", I think the sentimentality is more important and feelings of nostalgia.


Absolutely. I said it sounds like kid's music, didn't say it should.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ah yea, I read that wrong.


----------

